# Dovetail Joints in Hickory



## NorthenMN (Apr 26, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has cut drawer boxes out of hickory and used dovertail joints to join them? Just wondering how bad the chip out and spliting is with hickory and this type of joint.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't tried hickory in a dovetail but wouldn't be afraid to use it. It's pretty strong stuff. I'd be sure and use a sacrificial backer board while routing to prevent any tearout and use a fresh sharp bit.


----------



## NorthenMN (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply I also am not worried about the strength it was just the tearout but I think it might be worth a shot to try. Any tips on who makes a good cutter or what to look for in a cutter?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/character-grade-hickory-cabinets-43862/

LolaRanch did some cupboards recently from hickory. I believe that he had some plywood/hickory dovetail joints.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/character-grade-hickory-cabinets-43862/
> 
> LolaRanch did some cupboards recently from hickory. I believe that he had some plywood/hickory dovetail joints.


Wow is that some nice work! How did I miss THAT thread the first time around the first time around? Anyway, Thanx for the link, Phaedrus.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive used red oak which has similar qualities. It helps he use a slightly less angle to limit corner loss. From he usual 7 to 8 degrees to 5 or 6 degrees.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would expect running dovetails in hickory would work fine. It shapes and routes fine.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

NorthenMN said:


> Thanks for the reply I also am not worried about the strength it was just the tearout but I think it might be worth a shot to try. Any tips on who makes a good cutter or what to look for in a cutter?


Most of my good bits are Freud but I'm sure theres a few better brands out there.


----------

